# Do you speak English well?



## kyleishere (Aug 1, 2007)

Do you speak English well? Did you always speak it well while you lived in the UK, or did you ever live here without being able to speak it well?


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh dear. Well, I speak perfect American English. In fact, I was something of an English guru back in the States. Now? I'm afraid to write a professional letter because my grammar is wrong. The spelling I'm starting to get a handle on. I don't think I'll _ever_ get grammar here!


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Fluent Australian English.


----------



## lorenzo (Oct 5, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> Oh dear. Well, I speak perfect American English. In fact, I was something of an English guru back in the States. Now? I'm afraid to write a professional letter because my grammar is wrong. The spelling I'm starting to get a handle on. I don't think I'll _ever_ get grammar here!


Hi PPP,

I've lived in both USA and Aus and about to immigrate to the UK. Your post on differences in grammar interested me, as I didn't think there was an appreciable difference.

What do you find different about UK & US Grammar?

Regards


----------

